# Lots of respect.



## urethaneroofer (Jul 2, 2009)

From what I have seen and read. Alot of you guys are east coast and northeasteners. I have alot of respect for you old school roofers. I have seen The 100 year old + houses and such you all have to roof. And I think could I do that? The pitch on those roofs is very steep, And still you all manage to re-roof them flawlessly. So I just wanted to give credit where credit is due. I am Primarily a urethane roofer (but a roofer never the less)and I will swear by the stuff. But just like any other roof system it is only as good as the roofer who install them. If anyone wants to know more about my type of roofing just post questions. I would like very much to give the "real world" in and out about it. If anyone here has considered getting into urethane foam ask me I can save you alot of hardache and pain. Urethane can make you or break you even in a not so demanding market. 

My Name is Russell


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the putting a name to your identity Russell.

Once again, welcome to this forum.

Ed


----------

